# Snowboarding!



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

how many of us kids do it? I started this year and completely love it, im not much for downhill but i love freestyle, what kind of board do you guys do? what kind of slopes are you hittin?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I've been boardin' for about 4 years.I mostly do Freestyle but I like downhill too. I have a Burton Custom and a GNU Pickle. And I've been boarding in Colorado in the mountains and I usually do double black diamonds.

Jake


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

jeez dude thats awesome, i got a question about buying one, are you over a 10.5 boot size?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I wear size 12 boots.

Jake


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

okay, well ive been doing some research and i was wondering if i need to buy a wide board, what size do you have?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I have a wide. 

Jake


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

i board, due to soo many concussions, freestyle doesnt do too much for me, i like to do flat crap on stuff downhill. i like my double black diamond i have here.. its fun!!!!

I have a Burton Dominant with Burton Custom Bindings, Rome boots size 10.5


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I've gotten 3 concussions from Freestyling.

Jake


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

alright Jake, i think ill get a wide board too. dang dude, do you wear a helmet?
12 ring- you wont see me goin down those haha, but black diamonds for us is like a blue for you.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

i have 8 concussions


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> alright Jake, i think ill get a wide board too. dang dude, do you wear a helmet?
> 12 ring- you wont see me goin down those haha, but black diamonds for us is like a blue for you.


No. One time I smacked my head on a rail. 

Jake


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

oww, jeez haha. i wear a helmet just so my goggles dont fall off, and i hope i dont get any haha


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

They hurt a lot. I've also broken 16 bones but thats from motocross and boarding.

Jake


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

ive hit my head on rails and the ice... so yeah, and concussions from Biking and falling down stairs, hitting my head on lockers at school... etc etc


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> ive hit my head on rails and the ice... so yeah, and concussions from Biking and falling down stairs, hitting my head on lockers at school... etc etc


Haha! Purposefully??

Jake


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

haha jeez, are there good mountains around your house?


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Burton Hero V-Rocker + Cartel bindings.

I ski and board Mt. Baker, Whistler Blackcomb, Big White, Sun Peaks, Apex, etc.

Skiing is better though  

Getting a pair after this season.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

when you guys are going down, I'll be going up!!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

haha cool set up, im thinkin about getting

burton duece board
burton one up freestlye binding


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I go out to Colorado every year for boarding.

Jake


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

thats cool haha, i wish i could do that


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> thats cool haha, i wish i could do that


It's a lot of fun.

Jake


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> Haha! Purposefully??
> 
> Jake


Nooo not on purpose!!!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> Nooo not on purpose!!!


Haha! Just makin sure.

Jake


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

meh, all the snow melted


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> meh, all the snow melted


Yeah. Same thing for me.

Jake


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I was supposed to go boarding today.

Jake


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

no snow?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> no snow?


None at all.

Jake


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

we barley got any here. but im not sure about up north where the mountains are


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

no snow anymore here either... damn rain!!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> no snow anymore here either... damn rain!!


Exactly. It started raining and got really warm here.

Jake


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

its still warm haha


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

the snow is back!.......well kinda lol


----------

